
Show HN: SkillMint – find your perfect activity partner - dimasf
https://skillmint.com
======
dimasf
I was having a hard time finding tennis and ping-pong partners with the skill
level that would match mine in my area. Every single service or platform that
I've found was either too old or not too compelling to use it. That's when
SkillMint was born. It allows you to find a partner for any sports or music
skills you have.

Any feedback is welcome. And hopefully you'll like it so much that you'd want
to use it yourself :)

